# Graphics Contest 53 - Ariel!



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the new Graphics Contest! Our subject for this contest is the beautiful *Ariel*!

There is no theme, so go ahead and be as creative as you wish! Don't be shy, _everyone_ can be creative!










*Graphic Contest rules: *

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

Ariel must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until June 4th, 2008 (two weeks). 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great choice! I'm getting started right away!


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

It's not that great really compared to what I've seen some people do. But I like it.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Neat, Lisa!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are both great!!!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kinda took the angel route rather than the devil route....haha, Megan...you ok there??!! 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good job, Heather. I tried, but I was determined to get rid of that box, and am too inexperienced. Ariel deserves lots of entries. She's a lovely cat.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice Heather!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Mine is just for practice, and will not be in the contest.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's beautiful, Geri, it should definitely be in the contest. 

There's no "practice" in Art & Literature!! (and no crying)


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

great pics! And of course a stunning subject


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> Kinda took the angel route rather than the devil route....haha, Megan...you ok there??!! 8O


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Well...I do have my MOODS.  

Very pretty everyone!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dawn had her entry finished, but I have been ill and had locked the thread before I went to bed...too early for Dawn to post. This is my fault. I should have stayed up until 12. I normally do! But I was offline before 9.

Dawn emailed me on time, but I was asleep. I contacted Geri as soon as I got online today, and she allowed me to open the thread for Dawn's entry. It's only fair. My apologies to Dawn and all.  I hope Dawn soon sees my PM!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is my entry....sorry I feel bad. 
I would never expect you to stay up late Jeanie?
I am normally NEVER awake that late.
Only on a rare occasion of insomnia.

I thought if I just pm'd the entry to you.
You would be able to just post it this morning.

Hope I have not caused any troubles...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure everyone understands, Dawn!  

The contest is now closed. Thank you, everyone for your entries, and watch for the voting thread!


----------

